# FOB -Hey man!!!what happened?



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

O fob. I don't know:noidea:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The standard Fob did not fit Easton Epics. I left it there.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I have not personally tried them...*

So I am not going to "nock" them (excuse the pun) they are quite expensive and as the local archery stocists we have chosen not to carry them just yet because unlike vanes and fletches one needs a wide variety of sizes to satisfy one lonley oke who will probably want the size you don't have a the time:sad:. Not to say that I would not hesitate to supply them on arrows if a client so desired.

:secret:The word is they do work ....That much better to warrent the effort and expense to get them I am still not convinced.

They are easier to install. But they do change the traditional look of the arrow to a something that wll take me time to ajust to, thats if I ever could ...(remembering I'm part welsh:wink shooting groups which is half the fun of archery for me and most other back yard recreational archers will also become murderous on the wallet.

We will watch the trends very closely and will keep our options and minds open


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I have not personally tried them...*

So I am not going to "nock" them (excuse the pun) they are quite expensive and as the local archery stocists we have chosen not to carry them just yet because unlike vanes and fletches one needs a wide variety of sizes to satisfy one lonley oke who will probably want the size you don't have a the time:sad:. Not to say that I would not hesitate to supply them on arrows if a client so desired.

:secret:The word is they do work ....That much better to warrent the effort and expense to get them I am still not convinced.

They are easier to install. But they do change the traditional look of the arrow to a something that wll take me time to ajust to, thats if I ever could ...(remembering I'm part welsh:wink shooting groups which is half the fun of archery for me and most other back yard recreational archers will also become murderous on the wallet.

We will watch the trends very closely and will keep our options and minds open


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I have not personally tried them...*

So I am not going to "nock" them (excuse the pun) they are quite expensive and as the local archery stocists we have chosen not to carry them just yet because unlike vanes and fletches one needs a wide variety of sizes to satisfy one lonley oke who will probably want the size you don't have a the time:sad:. Not to say that I would not hesitate to supply them on arrows if a client so desired.

:secret:The word is they do work ....That much better to warrent the effort and expense to get them I am still not convinced.

They are easier to install. But they do change the traditional look of the arrow to a something that wll take me time to ajust to, thats if I ever could ...(remembering I'm part welsh:wink shooting groups which is half the fun of archery for me and most other back yard recreational archers will also become murderous on the wallet.

We will watch the trends very closely and will keep our options and minds open


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I have not personally tried them...*

So I am not going to "nock" them (excuse the pun) they are quite expensive and as the local archery stocists we have chosen not to carry them just yet because unlike vanes and fletches one needs a wide variety of sizes to satisfy one lonley oke who will probably want the size you don't have at the time:sad:. Not to say that I would not hesitate to supply them on shafts if a client so desired.

:secret:The word is they do work ....That much better to warrent the effort and expense to get them I am still not convinced.

They are easier to install... But they do change the traditional look of the arrow to a something that wll take me time to adjust to, thats if I ever could ...(remembering I'm part welsh:wink Shooting groups which is half the fun of archery for me and most other back yard recreational shooters could become murderous on the good ol wallo (right now we all in a semi state of shock with the rates and petrol price hikes)

Archers wishing to change from coventional vanes/fletches to FOB's, it could mean an arrow rest change as well from your favourite whisker biscuit or shoot though to a more expensive dropaway type arrow rest which may not be desirable on the wallet either.

We will watch the trends very closely and will keep our options and minds open


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Sorry Guys....*

sometime's these FRED mistakes do happen ([email protected]#%ing ridiculous electronic device).

Maybe AT can come the rescue and fix this for me?


Spatan:embara:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Lloyd - how many requests have you had for them?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Not one ...not even an investigative enquiry.
A dude from the shouth coast ordered some on-line and then shafts from us.


Spatan:cocktail:

P.s maybe I'll get to see them in action this weekend.


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been using the FOB's for about a year now. I wont be changing back to fletches anytime soon.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Just think how many poor fletching jigs would become lonely, dust gathering ornaments if everyone had to use FOB's.

I like fletching my own arrows.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Report back on FOBs .....*

Yip I met colin the dude that is shooting fobs... He seems very happy with their performance, but was alittle concerned about the other archers using them as target practice as they only come in packs of twalve:sad::wink: another observation from Doc1 was that if you were to miss the butt the fob could come off and thus make it very difficult the find the shaft when they vanish into the undergrowth as they so offen do:zip:.

By the way the comp was won after a shootout by A PSE DIABLO wheelding southcoaster(The first pro PSE bow Black hawk set up nearly two years ago)

Way to Go Mark, I hope you enjoy your hat.....:wink: :cocktail:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

Yup, these are just a flash in the pan. Another of these new fangled inventions like those funny bows with the pulleys, those ridiculous carbon arrows, some kind of string they claim can't stretch and plastic feathers!
Soon everyone will be back to "proper" longbows or recurves, cedar shafts and turkey feathers.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't think I'll be going back to "proper" longbows again.

When everyone goes back to stick and string we might as well start writing letters to eachother instead of using this new fangled computer stuff to communicate.

But...They're a lot of fun to shoot!


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

Letters? Computer? You mean I don't have to light this fire to send smoke signals anymore?
I just can't keep up.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Look at the bright side.

With all this rain the wood is wet and you get extra smoke without your comms. tool bursting into flame.:wink:

Perhaps we should all start training carrier pigeons? Problem is that Frank's mail will always be late.


----------

